# my custom R.I.P.S fuel system



## langerdan (Nov 3, 2006)

heres a pic of my new custom fuel system done by rob at R.I.P.S for my r32 gtr








the quality of the work is second to none and the whole ordering/fabrication proccess was hasstle free and very fast highly recomended, cheers rob:smokin:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

good lookin


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Lookin great mate !!!


Sparks


----------



## langerdan (Nov 3, 2006)

*and another one*

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/9749/dsc00790vr8.jpg


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

i guess its not going to be your grocery car anymore.
oh well, god didn't intend it to be anyway. looking good.


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Proper cool!

Even the supporting bracket for the swirl pot looks ace. 
Are the inline filters just regular Nissan OEM Fuel Filters for the RB26?
What fuel hose is that you've used too ?
How much did it all cost?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

P U R E S E X!!!


----------



## langerdan (Nov 3, 2006)

LAURENCE said:


> Proper cool!
> 
> Even the supporting bracket for the swirl pot looks ace.
> Are the inline filters just regular Nissan OEM Fuel Filters for the RB26?
> ...


ask rob he will fill you in on all the details all i can say is that you will do very well against the nzd great value for money

my spare wheel was redundant any way cause i recently fitted huge greddy brakes to the front ,tyre weld all the way:chuckle:


----------



## 2jzmk3 (Aug 25, 2006)

are there any more pics of it? i did something like this myself on my car. but i used bigger pumps. just curious to see how the fuel lines were run.. here is mine. not a gtr but....


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

LAURENCE said:


> Proper cool!
> 
> Even the supporting bracket for the swirl pot looks ace.
> Are the inline filters just regular Nissan OEM Fuel Filters for the RB26?
> ...


This kit was built to a specific budget, the filters are a common replacable item.
This kit is nzd2400 (aprox 800-850 pound) including shipping. 
We custom build each system for each customer so any future kits in this price range don't have to be exactly the same as this one, it can be changed to suit what the customer wants.

Rob


----------



## Durath (Nov 15, 2002)

Looks great, am amazed by the quality of RIPS work whenever see pictures of it.
Have fun keeping up with the polishing


----------

